

TechShop: A Xerox PARC for the rest of us - mrshoe
http://www.techshop.ws/

======
mrshoe
I especially liked the looks of these classes:

<http://www.techshop.ws/take_classes.html#245>

btw, I am in no way affiliated with the TechShop, just thought it looked cool
and designed specifically for hackers.

------
nickmolnar2
What I really would love to see is a commercial version of this concept
attached to the warehouse of one of the big parts companies.

Imagine a hacker space with 5 minute delivery from Newark?

------
steveklabnik
See also the hackerspace movment.

~~~
slpsys
Not the same at all--the HN title is a little misleading. Membership (pricey!)
buys you access to $500,000 worth of tools and facilities, not just outlets
and comfy chairs/wacky furniture. I've been complaining for years about not
being able to do physical projects because I don't have access to a machine
shop, and, well, now I can, for $125/mo. Excellent idea.

~~~
steveklabnik
It's true. It's much better outfitted than most hackerspaces. But I thought
that these were having problems becoming profitable? I could be just
remembering things wrong...

